
Android Wear 2.0 - georgeecollins
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/05/android-wear-20-developer-preview.html
======
georgeecollins
I'm glad they are still plugging away at this. Supporting standalone apps for
wear will let you do a lot more without having your phone tethered.

